# George at 5 months



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

just few photos of George at 5 months


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh wow he is such a gorgeous colour  Lovely pictures!! x


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

thankyou x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

oh lovely pics .. GG looks so soft and cuddly ... his coat looks fab Jayne xxx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Gorgeous George :love-eyes: there are a few little boys on here who I have fallen for, but Georgie, I'll always be true


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Oh Gorgeous George :love-eyes: there are a few little boys on here who I have fallen for, but Georgie, I'll always be true


Haha Ali, shame you don't live nearer I think George would love a little girlfriend


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

JoJo said:


> oh lovely pics .. GG looks so soft and cuddly ... his coat looks fab Jayne xxx


thanks Jojo , his coat is so soft and wavy. So different in colour from when he was tiny


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

George has gotten big! Lovely. He camouflages well in ur kitchen! Hehe! Emma x


----------



## RCall87 (Sep 14, 2011)

He does camouflage well in the kitchen, love his coat


----------



## andy0 (Jan 10, 2011)

George is stunning love his coat gr8 photos as always


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Lovely pics - George really is gorgeous! 
Helen x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

What a beauty! I love the photo with his head on the floor - I love it when they do that!!


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

thankyou xx


----------



## Southern Annie (Sep 17, 2011)

George is beautiful! I adore his coat.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Well Gorgeous George is still very, very gorgeous. He almost looks like a cuddly toy, in the nicest possible way.


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I want a cuddle with that gorgeous puppy! He is truly beautiful.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

many thanks xx


----------

